# A couple of new watercolors



## Bushcraftonfire




----------



## Liz

Very nice, I like it


----------



## ErnstG

Two gorgeous work - I love old buildings!

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley

Both these pictures are great David. I like the rust color against the dark green trees. Your skies are wonderful. The touch of pink in the second I especially like.


----------



## Erilia

Looks awesome :biggrin:
I love the trees and the sky, they look so good, awesome use of colors ^_^


----------



## Oregon Artist

Nice I like rustic buildings.


----------



## FanKi

A-ma-zing! Both of them!

The texture of the first roof looks so good :3


----------



## ARTadmin

I love capturing old buildings.

These are beautiful.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Thank you all so very much.. Appreciate the comments.. they really help me know what's appealing.. and what I need to focus on


----------



## Susan Mulno

Wow! and Wow! Love them both! I am also a fan of old buildings in paint.


----------



## Linzibx

Very pretty xxxx


----------



## chanda95

How did I miss this!??? I love these! Wow. Great job.


----------



## Artsupplies

Both are very nice but i like the 2nd one. Appreciable work.


----------

